# Factory Gamma question...



## bplesa (May 11, 2009)

Does anyone know this one:
Are the '97 Gamma with 10-pin CD changer connector and the '98 -> Gamma with 8-pin connector compatible?
Meaning, can the CD changer form the '97 be connected to the newer Gamma if the connector is modified?
Thanks!


----------

